# Affectation d'une icône à un fichier spécifique ?



## PHILTI (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais affecter une icône spécifique à un fichier (excel) spécifique ((ex. comptes. xlsx).
Est-ce possible de faire cela où le nouvel icône sera t-il affecté automatiquement à l'ensemble des fichiers de la même application ?

Question subsidiaire :
Comment lancer un tel fichier directement depuis le Dock ?
On glisse le fichier dans le Dock ?
Il existe peut-être un applicatif spécial ?
Je créé un fichier sur le Dock dédié à mes documents préférés ?

Merci à vous.

PH

Solution 1
Je glisse le fichier dans le Dock.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2010)

aucune raison pour que ca pose un probleme 
demo






dans le dock tu peux créer des piles regroupant des choses à lancer
( il faudrait lire les manuels...)


----------



## PHILTI (19 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> aucune raison pour que ca pose un probleme
> demo
> 
> 
> ...



Pardonne moi, mais hormis les piles natives, comment en créer une ?
Dois-je créer un fichier regroupant les alias de documents ?

Sinon, merci de m'orienter vers un tutoril ou un mode d'emploi.

Merci encore.

PH


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2010)

déjà tu as l'aide dans ton mac

ou des tonnes de tutos
echantillon;

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos
tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## PHILTI (19 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> déjà tu as l'aide dans ton mac
> 
> ou des tonnes de tutos
> echantillon;
> ...



Merci !


----------

